# new portrait - oil on canvas



## samir hanna (Mar 2, 2014)

hello guys I'm Samir hanna from Israel and new user in this forum​ this my new portrait​ ​ ​ let me know what you think ​ thanks in advance greetings​


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You say that it is your new portrait. Does that mean that you painted it?


----------



## samir hanna (Mar 2, 2014)

yes I painted it , with van gogh oil colors


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

looks nice Samir...great job + welcome.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Shalom Samir Hanna. One critique, The light source is a little to harsh. Nice Work.


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi Samir,
I like your portrait painting. Do you have any other artworks we can view online?

Thanks.
Omar


----------

